# عطر قوي جداا ونادر غير موجود بالامارات ولا دول الخليج Boadicea The Victorious Complex



## ملامحها جروح (28 نوفمبر 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم​



*لعشاق العطور القوية الثابتة*​




*عطور تتسم بالجرئة ........... بالغموض ..........بالخطوره .........والاثارة*​




*Boadicea The Victorious Complex*​












​




عطر للشخصية ذات الاصرار والتحدي يعني ينفع للجنسين​




بس على رجالي اكثر​











​




مكونات العطر :مجموعة فريده من التوابل السبايسي مع الاخشاب والعود توليفة رائعه جدا​




الملاحظ على العطر : Violet,Labdanum, Leather, Musk, Civet​




وصفي العطر : مثير جدا ثابت لفتره طويله رشه وحده منه تكفي وبعد ما تبرد ريحته توضح​




تميزه وتفرده عن غيرة من العطور ومدى الجاذبيه الي فيه​




*العطر غير متوفر في الامارات ولا دول الخليج* 


والي يحب يجرب العطور أقدر اني اجهز له عينات من كل العطور المميزة المتوفره عندي على الاقل 30 عينة عطر وتكلفه عينات ناسوماتو 50 درهم واي عطر ثاني من المجموعات المتوفره ب 4 دراهم ويضاف عليه قيمة الشحن 30 درهم​ 
*أسعار خاصة للعطور بالجملة*​​




العطر قوي جدااا وفواح ومركز جدا ، كل الي تمرعدالهم يسألونك عن العطر !!!!​




من تفتح الغطاء تفوح الرائحة الثقيلة المركزة​



*والعطر وكل عطوراتي أصلية 100%* 




وضمان استرجاع النقود لو كان العطر تقليد او تعبئة​
​




حجم 100 ملي بسعر 1250 درهم 

حجم 50 ملي بسعر 800 درهم​
​




الشحن مجاني الى قطر وباقي دول الخليج والوطن العربي​



طريقة الدفع والتسليم سلم واستلم داخل الامارات او شخصي 

خارج الامارات عبر الطرق التالية​ 
- الحوالات المصرفية ( الامارات للصرافة او الانصاري )
- سلم واستلم داخل قطر وجده ( السعودية ) فقط
- عن طريق PayPal ​​











​




والي يطلب العطر بيكون لها مجانا تسترات من كل مجموعه العطور النادره ​




مصدر العطر من بريطانيا​




وانتظروني مع باقي عطورات هذه المجموعة الفريده المميزة بالاضافة لباقي مجموعاتي العطرية المتميزة و الفاخرة قريباااااااااااا​





للتواصل 

الايميل : [email protected] 
المسنجر : [email protected]
رقم الهاتف : 00971501362880
بلاكبيري : 23A43CDA​
​
​



و جزاكم الله خيرا​


دعاء كفارة المجلس سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك اشهد ان لا اله الا انت استغفرك واتوب اليك​


----------

